# New Videos on Sharpening



## JBroida (Jun 21, 2012)

As i mentioned before, last night i set aside some time to shoot some videos. Recently, there's been a lot of discussion about thinning... how to do it, when to do it, etc. So, i shot a couple of videos on thinning (one lecture and one demonstration). Here they are:

[video=youtube;3jsTtnidY3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jsTtnidY3w[/video]

[video=youtube;twP_05UEHIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twP_05UEHIM[/video]


In addition, i decided to re-shoot my video on sharpening single bevel knives (cause the lighting sucked in my last one and because we now have a nice lecture to go along with it). Here is the new single bevel knife video:

[video=youtube;kA0vdeDDSJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA0vdeDDSJI[/video]

and the lecture to go with it:

[video=youtube;WYZmtDlwDi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYZmtDlwDi4[/video]

And, lastly, for the sake of making peoples lives easier, we've updated our sharpening playlist to include these new videos. You can see our sharpening playlist here:

[video=youtube;GB3jkRi1dKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB3jkRi1dKs&list=PLEBF55079F53216AB&feature=plpp_play_all[/video]


----------



## JBroida (Jun 21, 2012)

oh yeah... the new videos were also my excuse for buying new lighting and a new microphone 

photo/video stuff is just as bad if not worse than my knife and stone addiction sometimes


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks a million J. You da man.


----------



## gentlecook (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you John !!

actually for for single bevel sharpening, I waited for it )


----------



## JBroida (Jun 21, 2012)

yeah... sorry the lighting on the first one sucked so much. I think this new one is a bit better. However, it was about midnight-1am when we got to that video, so i wasnt sharpening at my best... i had a friend help me who does video stuff professionally, so we took a number of takes and changed things many times... i still am too lazy to do editing, so you only get one shot, but i think they turned out a lot better. I think our future videos will be better too based on what i learned last night. We may re-shoot some other ones down the road.


----------



## eto (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice Job on the new video's John, quality is much crisper. Awesome explanation's on the single bevel traditional sharpening. 
Is it just your preference to start sharpening your knives from heal to tip? Or is this how they traditionally do it in Japan? I learned starting from tip to heal. Either way I wouldn't think it would make a difference , but maybe you can shed some light if it does.

Thanks


----------



## JBroida (Jun 21, 2012)

heel to tip vs tip to heel depends on who you talk to or train with... I do both depending on how I feel


----------



## eto (Jun 21, 2012)

JBroida said:


> heel to tip vs tip to heel depends on who you talk to or train with... I do both depending on how I feel



Cool. Thanks


----------



## markenki (Jun 22, 2012)

Great info, Jon. Thanks a lot. When thinning, would you go through each of the stones you would normally use (e.g., 1000, 6000, 10000)?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2012)

depends on what kind of finish you want on your blade


----------



## markenki (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok, so purely cosmetics, then, I take it. Thanks.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2012)

also, really coarse finishes in carbon tend to rust really quickly in my experience. There's also the issue of how food sticks or doesnt stick. Highly polished finishes are sometimes more sticky.


----------



## markenki (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the added information, Jon.


----------



## shankster (Jun 22, 2012)

Great video's Jon, as usual!
Question..Should I still thin behind the edge on my Kono HD,seeing that it's so thin to start with??

Thanks
Peter


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2012)

you wont need to thin a lot, but its not a bad idea to incorporate this kind of sharpening into your routine


----------



## steeley (Jun 23, 2012)

very nice well done Jon always learn something watching your video


----------

